
Gitea v1.7.0 - turrini
https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/releases/tag/v1.7.0
======
cik
I moved my entire world public and private to Gitea about a month ago. I run
it somewhere I trust, and even then only when connected through the SSH tunnel
(I tunnel both gitea web and gitea ssh, through the existing SSH tunnel).

The whole thing runs inside my place, on a dynamic IP that constantly changes,
and yet I update no-ip from a script every 5 minutes from cron. It's been a
game changer.

------
reacharavindh
I'm picking up Gitea as a "Private Github" for our research group.

My biggest draws were simple single binary deployment, and reduced complexity.

Nice to have LDAP integration(we run FreeIPA).

